# Schnee Efekt



## Daywalker (3. Dezember 2001)

Würde gerne eine PSD file winterlich gestalten! auf der schrift soll schnee sein etc. gibts für sowas ein plugin?
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das machen kann?

http://www.study-board.de da möchte ich oben das logo umdesignen...

THX!!!


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. Dezember 2001)

*kalte Füße*

Also,

ich hab' da ein Tut in 'ner alten Zeitschrift aufgetan.
Dank der wenig flexiblen Filter dieses Boards kann ich den Scan der Heftseite nicht uploaden weil's Bild ein paar Pixel zu breit und zu hoch ist, man andererseits aber nix mehr lesen kann, wenn ich's kurz-und-klein-komprimiere. Falls Du interessiert bist, lass' mich wissen, wie ich's Dir zumailen kann.


----------



## AUToPSY (4. Dezember 2001)

und wieso uppst du das ding nicht irgendwohin und setzt nen link rein ?? geht doch auch mensch


----------



## FilouX (4. Dezember 2001)

Meine ich auch... Kannst doch bei tripod zum Bleistift nen Acount nur für so nen Kokelmosch einrichten und hast 100 MB Webspace... 


Aber da hast Du ein Tut: http://www.dr-somann.de/tutorial/Schnee/schnee.html


----------



## cater (4. Dezember 2001)

äähm...sorry, aber ist das nicht eis, besser gesagt eiszapfen?

habt ihr noch son tutorial vielleicht, das erklärt wie man schnee auf ne kante legt, der dann so leicht-seicht runter hängt (eher überlappt)? so flauschich meine ich *s*...

frohe weihnachten


----------



## FilouX (4. Dezember 2001)

Wie wärs damit?

http://www.macelodeon.de/macelodeon/xmastutorial/xmastut.html


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2001)

Also ich würde die oberen ränder mit dem Airbrush tool (J) und der pinselgröße 5-8 anmalen, also auf einer neuen ebene und dann, wenn es fertig ist, den effekt (füllobtionen/ebenenstil) Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief benutzten. Da unten bei der Farbe schwarz ein blau ton nehmen und den rest der einstellungen lassen, oder etwas rumprobieren.

| Kleines Beispiel
|
v


----------



## Daywalker (4. Dezember 2001)

@ smallB 
hast nicht lust mein Logo winterlich zu gestalten.. bin noch neu bei photoshop.... habe schon mit den sachen probiert aber so richtig toll siehts bei mir nicht aus...


----------



## cater (4. Dezember 2001)

ohja..das sieht schon richtig schön weihnachtlich aus. genau so meint ich das. jezt fehlen mir nur noch die geschenke..alle jahre wieder halt.. =)


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Daywalker _
> *@ smallB
> hast nicht lust mein Logo winterlich zu gestalten.. bin noch neu bei photoshop.... habe schon mit den sachen probiert aber so richtig toll siehts bei mir nicht aus...  *



hehe, kein prob, soll ich alles so lassen, oder kann ich auch die schrift etwas einfärben?


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Dezember 2001)

so, hab mal was gemacht, hoffe es gefällt, wenn nicht einfach schreiben was ich verbessern könnte.

der banner






vorschau wie es wäre (bad quali)






gruss smallB


----------



## tilman (4. Dezember 2001)

*so richtig rockt das alles nicht...*

...und smallB, naja... sieht aus wie 5 minuten.

Tilman


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Dezember 2001)

*Re: so richtig rockt das alles nicht...*



> _Original geschrieben von tilman _
> *...und smallB, naja... sieht aus wie 5 minuten.
> *



Hab ich gesagt das ich länger gebraucht hab?


----------



## FilouX (5. Dezember 2001)

@ tilman Just do it better! (Nike?!)


----------



## Daywalker (5. Dezember 2001)

ja sieht schon ganz nett aus.. soll ich dir mal meine psd file von dem logo schicken? nur rote schrift? ich weiss ja nicht....

und die rote schrift im vordergrund? meinst das paßt? lieber ein dunkles blau ..
kann man im hintergrund auch noch etwas mit schnee machen?


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Dezember 2001)

ja, hatte mehr vor aber hatte nur das jpg.
Schick mal die psd an seifert.jmr@t-online.de

Ich versuch nochaml was, weiss aber nicht wann ich fertig bin


----------



## Daywalker (5. Dezember 2001)

habe dir die psd file zugeschickt.. deiner kreativität sind keine grenzen gesetzt!!!! 

MfG


----------



## snow crash (5. Dezember 2001)

*@ 5mins männer*

also... 5 mins, oder nicht... *gg* es gibt ne menge dinge, die nur 5 minuten lang, oder, naja... vielleicht etwas länger dauern und trotzdem extrem, aber wirklich extrem geil sind.... hab da noch nie auf die stopppuhr geschaut... oder kommt mir das alles nur so kurz vor?! 

nun denn, ein kleiner shockwaveversuch...: moskito  

nun denn, see ya ppls

ya snow


----------



## Daywalker (6. Dezember 2001)

und? kannst auch was anderes machen .  hauptsache 


> http://www.study-board.de u. Die Comunity für Schüler, Studenten & Auszubildende.


steht drauf u. das ganze sieht winterlich aus..transparenter hintergrund wäre auch prima.. 
THX..


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Dezember 2001)

also ich mach noch was, weiß aber nicht genau wann ich fertig werde, hab im mom viel um die ohren, denke aber das ich am wochenende dazu komm


----------



## DannyDeluxe (15. Dezember 2001)

erm...

ich meine den schnee würde ich auch hinbekommen, aber wie, besser gesagt womit bringt du diese unebenheiten die gerade den schnee ausmachen rein?
wenn ich's mit nem 8px airbrush machn würde würde's aussehen wie ne wurst ;]


----------



## Daywalker (17. Dezember 2001)

ähm.. was macht denn mein versprochener Banner?

MfG


----------

